# Pileated woodpeckers - videos



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 10, 2010)

This was taken from about 25' from our front porch - ( turn-up speakers ) - male.. calling his mate -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3MsC23KnJI

This one may impress you. A really rare moment!

Later.. sitting in my favorite chair and looked out and saw them.. taken thru the closed front window/screen so I wouldn't disturb them.

Tell us what all you see here -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eivGYdEpWI8


----------



## Candy (Jun 10, 2010)

That is so awesome. Totally better then any zoo. I showed Noah and now I'm going to show Alexander because we don't have those here. Now they can say they've seen one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 11, 2010)

What striking coloring, and those talons--made for a tight grip!

Those piggies won't even take turns with the "low man on the totem pole", but since he's getting experience in digging out insects, he just may have the critical skill necessary to survive if the easy source runs dry!


----------



## jackrat (Jun 11, 2010)

Cool video Terry.


----------



## Missy (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Motara's Mom (Jun 11, 2010)

They are beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## terryo (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, I was wondering where you went to, and now you come on with a goodie. Those were great! Looks like "Woody Woodpecker". Right?


----------



## PATMAN (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.

We have then here too in PA in my backyard. For those who have never seen one, these are big birds! Almost the size of a crow and they can really chew up a tree. They are a sight to see.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 11, 2010)

There's something about the 'smaller' one that's kinda special.. we'll see if anyone ( besides Larry/Itort ) knows.

Yeah Pat those suet cages are over 4" square.

They are huge omniviorous birds!

NERD

[ from a few years ago ] -


----------



## Scooter (Jun 11, 2010)

Is the "smaller" one the offspring of the other two?


----------

